# Visa query and pregnancy query!



## sallyjones (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi

My husband and I (both British) are moving to Vancouver in mid-June. He is a doctor and has been offered a one-year job at the Vancouver general hospital (July 2014-June 2015). His work are sorting his visa.

I'm also a doctor, but this is where it gets tricky. I'm pregnant and due in September (meaning I probably wouldn't be working in that year period). Soooo.... my questions:

1. What visa could I enter on?

2. Is there any hope of getting the pregnancy/delivery covered, or at least the payments capped at some level? I've seen horror stories online about people owing the hospital $100,000s for pregnancy with extra needs etc.

Any advice would be massively appreciated 
Sally


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What type of visa will he be going on?


----------

